# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Падает 1С

## Tux92

При работе в 1С происходит падение 1cv8c.exe

Версия ОС: Windows 10 1706 LTSB 2016
Версия 1C: 8.3 (x86)
Платформа: 8.3.15.1656

Вот данные журнала Windows:
https://pastebin.com/LEZwhwkM

Вот дамп с ошибкой:

http://file.sampo.ru/266ws8/

Грешили на сберовский терминал, но после его замены на автономный проблема осталась.

----------


## HPDX2300

> При работе в 1С происходит падение 1cv8c.exe
> Версия ОС: Windows 10 1706 LTSB 2016
> Версия 1C: 8.3 (x86)
> Платформа: 8.3.15.1656


почитайте статейку
https://infostart.ru/public/205264/
и включите запись ТЖ - они же текстовые и анализировать их проще.
Возможно, ТЖ поможет понять причину падения.
Чтобы дампы не сожрали место на диске надо включить запись ТЖ и запись минимальных дампов при крахе (type=0), содержимое дампов пофиг, вся полезная инфа от них в их имени - имя упавшего процесса, время падения, адрес краха в памяти процесса, номер процесса в ОС - по этим значениям будут сопоставляться события в ТЖ.

----------


## HPDX2300

добавлю цитату из коментов к статье:
"...если "имя процесса", "версия платформы" и "адрес краха" одинаковые, тогда это, скорее всего, одна и та же ошибка. исключения бывают, но это редкость..."

----------


## Tux92

http://file.sampo.ru/58d7nq/

Вот файлы логов и дампов из самой 1С

----------


## HPDX2300

> При работе в 1С происходит падение 1cv8c.exe Версия ОС: Windows 10 1706 LTSB 2016 Версия 1C: 8.3 (x86) Платформа: 8.3.15.1656 Вот данные журнала Windows: https://pastebin.com/LEZwhwkM Вот дамп с ошибкой: http://file.sampo.ru/266ws8/ Грешили на сберовский терминал, но после его замены на автономный проблема осталась.


  Вы думаете, что 1С не загружает dll-ки сберовского терминала ? Посмотрел полный дамп 1cv8c.exe.4636.dmp и вижу наличие SberAcquiringTerminalNative.dll ( из ресурса VerInfo: FileDescription=1C: Sberbank acquiring terminal driver ProductVersion=1.0.2.2 )

----------


## Tux92

Ясно, а почему все таки падает 1С-ка? Там не видно?

----------


## Tux92

Говорят, что когда открыто несколько вкладок в 1С и нажимают клавишу Escape на клавиатуре, то она вылетает.

----------


## HPDX2300

> Ясно, а почему все таки падает 1С-ка? Там не видно?


  посмотри логи - это текстовые файлы, почти во всех есть "Поле объекта не обнаружено" можно включить ещё более подробные логи - добавить события работы с базой "SDBL" и "PROC" (События, относящиеся к процессу целиком и влияющие на дальнейшую работоспособность процесса. Например: старт, завершение, аварийное завершение и т. п.) см.доку https://its.1c.ru/db/v8316doc/bookmark/adm/TI000000396

----------


## HPDX2300

> При работе в 1С происходит падение 1cv8c.exe ОС: Windows 10 1706 LTSB 2016 Версия 1C x86 8.3.15.1656 Вот данные журнала Windows:https://pastebin.com/LEZwhwkM Вот дамп с ошибкой:http://file.sampo.ru/266ws8/ Грешили на сберовский терминал, но после его замены на автономный проблема осталась.


   есть замечательный инструмент - procmon.exe (Process monitor), его мона скачать с сайта https://live.sysinternals.com он покажет вам какие dll-ки (и из каких папок) загрузил работающий процесс 1cv8c.exe только так мона понять - загружает 1cv8c.exe dll-ки от сберовского терминала или нет

----------


## HPDX2300

Опать упала поделка артели Один-Сек? Прежде чем жаловаться здесь - собери доп.информацию:

1) создаем папки C:\TEMP\1Cxlam\texnlogs  и C:\TEMP\1Cxlam\dumps
    , на них будет ссылка в файле logcfg.xml
    можно создать эти две папки в профиле пользователя (C:\Users\логин_пользователя), но это годится только для одного пользователя, а не для всех
    на папки всем пользователям даны максимально (создать/читать/записать) широкие права на уровне файловой системы (ПКМ -> Свойства -> Безопасность)
2) создаем файл "C:\Program Files\1cv8\conf\logcfg.xml" (тем самым включаем ТЖ - технологический журнал, выключение ТЖ - удаление этого файла, или переименование)


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<config xmlns="http://v8.1c.ru/v8/tech-log">
 <dump create="true" location="C:\TEMP\1Cxlam\dumps" type="0" prntscrn="false"/>
 <log location="C:\TEMP\1Cxlam\texnlogs" history="48">
  <event><eq property="name" value="HASP"/></event>
  <event><eq property="name" value="EXCPCNTX"/></event>
  <event><eq property="name" value="EXCP"/></event>
  <event><eq property="name" value="PROC"/></event>
  <property name="all"/>
 </log>
</config>
```

Имя события и Описание

EXCP: Исключительные ситуации приложений системы «1С:Предприятие», которые штатно не обрабатываются и могут послужить причиной аварийного завершения серверного процесса или подсоединенного к нему клиентского процесса.

EXCPCNTX: События, которые начались, но не закончились в момент возникновения нештатной ситуации.

PROC: События, относящиеся к процессу целиком и влияющие на дальнейшую работоспособность процесса. Например: старт, завершение, аварийное завершение и т. п.

HASP: Событие описывает одно обращение к аппаратному ключу защиты.

Когда постите сюда сообщение вкладывайте пожатые zip-ом ТЖ-ы (в Проводнике на папке журналов texnlogs меню ПКМ -> команда "Send to" -> "Compessed (zipped folder)")

----------


## HPDX2300

книжка  "Troubleshooting with the Windows Sysinternals Tools"

её описание

Process Monitor 3.53 на родном языке

Microsoft Process Monitor - бесплатная утилита мониторинга файловой системы, системного реестра и процессов в оперативной памяти.
В Microsoft Process Monitor объединяются возможности трех программ Filemon (мониторинг файловой системы), Regmon (мониторинг реестра) и "Process Explorer" (исследователь процессов), а также огромный ряд улучшений, включая расширенную и безвредную фильтрацию, всеобъемлющие свойства событий и др. Утилита не требует инсталляции.

Достоинства инструмента "Process Monitor":
-отслеживание запуска и завершения работы процессов и потоков, включая информацию о коде завершения
-отслеживание загрузки образов (библиотек DLL и драйверов устройств, работающих в режиме ядра)
-больше собираемых данных об параметрах операций ввода и вывода
-безвредные фильтры позволяют устанавливать фильтры, которые не будут приводить к потере данных
-сбор стеков потоков для каждой операции позволяет в большинстве случаев определить исходную причину выполнения операции
-достоверный сбор информации о процессах, включая путь к образу процесса, командную строку, а также ID пользователя и сессии
-настраиваемые и перемещаемые колонки для каждого свойства события
-фильтры можно установить на любое поле с данными, включая поля, которые не являются колонками
-усовершенствованная архитектура записи журналов расширяет возможности программы до десятков миллионов зарегистрированных событий и гигабайтов записанных данных о событиях
-дерево процессов отображает отношения между всеми процессами, перечисленными в сведениях трассировки
-основной формат журнала сохраняет все данные, чтобы их можно было загрузить в другом экземпляре программы Process Monitor
-подсказки к процессам для простого просмотра информации об образе процесса
-детальные подсказки позволяют получить удобный доступ к форматированным данным, которые не помещаются в колонке
-прекращаемый поиск
-запись в журнал всех операций во время загрузки системы

----------

